# Japanese books in Kana only?



## The Atomic Ass (Jan 22, 2011)

Anybody know of some Japanese titles that are written in strictly Kana? (Katakana and Hiragana)

I really wanna get started on reading, I've been putting this off for far too long.

Children's books are fine, just anything I can read in strictly Kana.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 22, 2011)

I couldn't give you any titles, but generally speaking anything written for children or even young adults will have everything in kana. It will generally have the kanji, too, but with stuff geared towards a younger audience the kanji usually has the kana for each kanji written in small print above or next to it (it's called furigana, I think).

Try looking for the novelizations of popular anime series and films. My japanese teacher brought in a novelization/picture book of one of Miyazaki's films (I forget which one), and it had the furigana.


----------

